# PCGH.de: Zum Wochenende: die Musikempfehlungen der PCGH-Redaktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## guna7 (22. November 2008)

Guns N' Roses, geil, geil. geil!!!


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2008)

leute, das ist immer noch *werbung*!
lernt ihr das eigentlich nie?


----------



## EpeeNoire (22. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, wie oft mir das Lied "Sweet Child O' Mine" Gänsehaut bei GH2 beschafft hat!

Die Roses waren einfach grenzgeil.


----------



## MichFancy (22. November 2008)

Ich warte schon so lange auf`s neue Album freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten.


----------



## kyuss1975 (22. November 2008)

hab ich 1987 das erste mal gehört. gute alte zeit!

hab gestern die neue scheibe organisiert und die klingt auch ganz gut!

habe guns`n`roses vor zwei jahren auf dem nova rock gesehen und axel hat voll überzeugt!


----------



## Namaker (22. November 2008)

Hehe, an meiner Schulturnhalle in einer Umkleide steht an die Wand geschrieben: 


> Fukk the Police
> Genau, Sting ist scheise!


 
Guns 'n' Roses, der Name allein sagt alles  
Btw: Das neue Album erschien ja heute


----------



## OSI_Lars (23. November 2008)

Namaker schrieb:


> Guns 'n' Roses, der Name allein sagt alles
> Btw: Das neue Album erschien ja heute


 
...und ich finds gut.


----------

